# George the cat has a fractured femur



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

I hope you dont mind as its not related to the motorhome in any way. (except we have had to cancel this weekend away due to his injury)

Just wanted some peoples thoughts or experience as I know there are lots of you out there with animals.

George came home after being missing for 3 days dragging his back leg and a visit to the vet yesterday confirmed a broken back leg, its just above the knee and a straight fracture.

we where given three options
1. cage rest with weekly bandage change for six weeks
2. referral to orthopaedic surgeon (miles away) for pinning and cost upwards of £600
3. amputation

at present have opted for cage rest as cant bring myself to go for option 3 just yet and option 2, well he isn't insured.
feel we need to give him a chance.

any one had any experience of this type of break and cage rest as the nurse didn't seem to think it would heal, said pelvic fractures do good but these not so.

is anyone out there a vetenary nurse or vet and would give me an honest unbiased opinion, you can PM me

anyone got any thoughts on £270 for xray plus medication and bandages 

anyone have thougths on weekly bandage change , is this normal or do they just want my £30 a week for 6 plus weeks.

sorry to be so cynical and that its not related to the motorhome

any help will be gratefully received

thanks
karen

ps sorry for the long post.


----------



## 115341 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Karen,

One of our cats broke her leg, we actually saw it happen, she pulled a heavy ornament off a shelf onto herself.

The Vets treatment was a custom made light splint under bandages, weekly trips for bandage change and check up for six weeks.

The overall cost was about £500 pounds - pet insurance is a wonderful thing!

She has completely recovered, but I must say the six weeks were a nightmare for all of us. One time the bandages were too tight, another she got the splint off. We had to spend every waking minute (and most of the night) keeping an eye on her.

Now of course it was all worth it. Perhaps you should ask your vet if you have a similar option.

Best wishes


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Hi

thanks for that, he does have on a very large and solid bandage but I will ask when I contact them tomorrow re the splint.

I'm assuming you had to have a second x ray?

thanks again
karen


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
I am an ex vet nurse and you have been given good advice.

We had a similar experience but had no option but to amputate due to complications. The cat was quite young and although uninsured I had staff discount to soften the blow slightly. It was about 12 years ago and cost me £100 for the surgery plus aftercare (not much because of my job).

My husband still tells the story of how amazingly quickly the cat recovered from the operation. She was up and about the next day. The aftercare is much simpler because the leg has gone and the cat just has stitches to be watched (it is quite a large wound if you are a bit squeamish).

Liquorice (the cat) adapted so well to having three legs that most visitors did not notice until it was pointed out. She climbed trees, always coming down backwards, caught mice and in effect had the most wonderfully fulfilled life.

It is the most difficult decision to make and I wish you well with making it.

Don't hesitate to pm me if you want to ask any more questions.

Pat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*George*

Hi

£30 for a visit seems reasonable to me.

Russell

Hurry up and get well George.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW I hope he is soon better, different I know but my dog had to have his back leg ampuated 10 years ago and he manages very well, 

as already said, no one noticed unless it was pointed out and he could run just as fast, 

I hope it heals well before you have to think about the other options

Anne


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We know how you must be feeling. A difficult decision, but whichever you decide we pray for rapid healing. Best wishes.


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies so far.
We have descided to look at the pinning option, just getting some quotes now but we shall see, keep changing our minds although amputation keeps being at the bottom of the list.
Although if it does come to that then at least we know he will be just as agile once healed judging by all the comments on here and from other about how well they do.

thanks

karen


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Richard had a cat before I met him who was hit by a train and came home with his back leg dragging. He had his leg amputated. Having it done did not interfere in any way with his performance as a cat . 
Lin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about George. I can offer no additional advice other than invite you to remember that if amputation has to be the outcome then George will have no hang ups that we humans have about such things. 

He will worry the stitches and be very unamused if you put one of those collars on him for his own good, but that's about it. If George needs to cross the room for food or a cuddle or go outside to catch a bird, then the absence of a leg will not stop him!

Hope it does not come to that, but if it does you know it is the best option for him.

Sue


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

A relative of mine also had a cat who had lost her back leg through a train accident. There was no noticeable difference in her speed (very fast) or temperament (very grumpy!).  

Good luck to George whatever the outcome.

Viv


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Sorry to hear about George. I can offer no additional advice other than invite you to remember that if amputation has to be the outcome then George will have no hang ups that we humans have about such things.
> 
> He will worry the stitches and be very unamused if you put one of those collars on him for his own good, but that's about it. If George needs to cross the room for food or a cuddle or go outside to catch a bird, then the absence of a leg will not stop him!
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you say and am sure he will adapt as you say if the need arises , as he already seems to have done.
I suppose it came as a bit of a shock but we all seem to be getting used to the idea if needs be.

karen


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

again thanks for all the replies and kind words

heaven knows what state I woud be in if it were one of the kids or family etc

karen


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't find anywhere in the postings details of George's age? 

As with humans one would expect the younger the cat is the quicker the fracture will heal.


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Hello again

he is 18 months old, so yes would expect that as he's still a youngster.

He is booked on for surgery tomorrow, had his xrays sent to another vet ( long story as they were reluctant to send them even though they would refer somewhere anyway, said I would pay for next day recorded cos they wanted to put in normal post !!!!!!).

He says a good chance with pinning , as you would expect not 100%, heres hoping

karen


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Fingers crossed. As George is such a young cat he will probably recover more quickly than you will!

Sue


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

you've hit the nail on the head there!!!

thanks
karen


----------

